# Vitamins



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't know wether to post this here on in feeding:s Feel free to move it.

Any way, I have had my first mice for 10 days and uptill now their water has been changed every evening. I have just been giving them plain water. But now that I am more comfortable with them I was wondering if I should start giving them vitamins.
I have the 'Beaphar' stuff. It's hamster vitamin solution though (it says on the side of the pack it's for hamster gerbils and rats). Would this be OK for mice

Merci
Simone 
x

P.s. it gives them vitamins B, C, E, K


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

If your mice are on a good healthy balanced diet with the odd treat such as fruit and veg i dont see why they would need these vitamins to be honest...

good food is the key to good mice we say


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thay do have a good diet so I probs won't bother then. I was a bit reserved about using it any way


----------

